# Smoked Turkey - Soy & Dairy Allergy



## legit-smoking (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello SMF! 

I have been using this forum for a long time, but just signed up today. Thank you to everyone that has unknowingly helped me over the years! I live in So. FL, I have 4 boys, an awesome wife and A WSM 22.5" - 90's Weber SS Performer w/ propane assist - Weber Genesis

With that said... here is a question I am hoping you can help. I have a 9 month old baby who has a soy and dairy allergy and is still being nursed by his momma. 

Therefore, she has to avoid soy and dairy as well. 

So! I traditionally use a lot of butter and seasoning to rub under the skin of my smoked turkey, but I cannot this year. I thought about using mustard, but I am not confident that I will not get the mustard flavor (which I don't want). I use the mustard on about all my smoked meat.  

Do you have any tips, or recommendations for my situation?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 20, 2016)

There's no need to use anything except your spice rub. The damp skin will hold your rub. I always just apply the rub right to the turkey, no binder. 

If you think you must use a "binder" you can use mustard, olive oil or mayo. Non of which will impart flavor to the bird.


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!  I just rub some olive oil on the skin so that my seasoning sticks.  Glad you joined us.

Mike


----------



## diesel-gunner (Nov 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> There's no need to use anything except your spice rub. The damp skin will hold your rub. I always just apply the rub right to the turkey, no binder.
> 
> If you think you must use a "binder" you can use mustard, olive oil or mayo. Non of which will impart flavor to the bird.


Great advice, however, being soy intolerant myself, Mayo does have soybean oil in it... At least, Miracle Whip and  the Best Foods Real that my wife buys. 

Be careful, Soybean oil is in just about every single boxed, or bottled item and some commercial rubs....

This single item (soybean oil) has completely changed the way I cook, eat, and follow recipes. 

Good luck, a little one is challenging enough, let alone allergies.

DG


----------

